# Congrats to bobby on article in reptiles magazine.



## teguboy77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Got the new reptiles magazine february 2011 and like the article that bobby wrote on tegus,great job bobby. :grno


----------



## CaseyUndead (Dec 9, 2010)

I asked on the reptiles facebook page when they were going to have more stuff about tegus, and Russ said it would be in the next issue.. So I've already been excited about getting it. I had no idea Bobby was going to be writer though! That's awesome! I have a subscription, but it hasn't come yet... I'll check the mailbox as soon as I get home though!


----------



## armison89 (Dec 11, 2010)

i just got the mag in the mail and it was a great article.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. How can they sell the magazine now when it doesn't come out until February of 2011 ? Do pet stores sell them now, too ? Or do I have to order it from some where. Can anyone please post a picture of the magazine so I know how it looks like. Thank you.


----------



## armison89 (Dec 11, 2010)

when you order them from reptilechannel you get them 2 months in advance. the mag has a younge red tegu on the front.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Dec 11, 2010)

Subscribers get it early. I'm still waiting for mine to come, though. I don't know why the mail is taking so long!!!


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you, you two for the infos .


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Dec 17, 2010)

Yup it was a very well written article and covered lots of good stuff.
Would have loved to see it even more in depth but I am sure there will be more articles on the other tegu types to come.

Great Piece Bobby


----------



## lorne (Dec 25, 2010)

wow thats pretty amazing! congrats!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 6, 2011)

Arggghhh... My subscription for last year apparently expired and it was renewed too late to get this issue(i won their last facebook contest for a free subscription though ) And i've been looking for it, but they STILL don't have it at the local PetSmarts. It figures that the issue i'm the most excited about is the one i'd end up not getting, lol.


----------

